# make.conf information needed



## srivo (Dec 2, 2010)

Hi,

Is there a way in the make.conf file to tell the compiler to alway use "make -j2"?


----------



## wblock@ (Dec 2, 2010)

"Always" is too much.  For example, there are ports that can't be compiled with multiple jobs.  However, you can set a desired number:
/etc/make.conf

```
MAKE_JOBS_NUMBER=4
```

Ports that can be built with multiple jobs will be, and ports that can't... won't.

As far as the operating system, it's safe to give a -j parameter for *buildworld* and *buildkernel*/*installkernel* (or just *kernel*), but not good or useful for *installworld*.


----------



## srivo (Dec 2, 2010)

HA! Lot better!


----------



## SirDice (Dec 2, 2010)

For more information see make.conf(5)


----------

